# Buttermilk brine question



## ribbypaltz (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm fascinated with the buttermilk brine that is used for wings.  I'm not clear on something, though:  do most folks wash the brine off and dust them with a rub, or just leave it on and pop them in the smoker ?  Thx in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 27, 2009)

First welcome to SMF, be sure stop in the Roll Call forum and tell us about yourself so everyone can get to know you and give you a proper Welcome...

I personally have do not use buttermilk but I believe that it is washed off and then Rub is applied...


----------



## div (Sep 27, 2009)

id like to know about that but also with smoking and for deepfrying


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have just heard in here about the butter milk brine but I have known about butter milk for fring chicken forever. Now I have heard of marinading venison in butter milk too. Hey ribby will you please stop by Roll Call to introduce yourself properly.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 27, 2009)

the buttermilk brine method I use is based on a recipe from Gary Wiviotts book Low and Slow, plus a few discussions with the man himself. The buttermilk brine is washed off before applying the rub in this recipe. Otherwise the chicken can be salty to some. I guess less salt could be used and the brine not washed off allowing the brine and rub to form a  nice crust when grilling vs smoking . 

For deep frying soaking chicken in buttermilk, or even a non buttermilk brine is pretty standard for me. I am doing some chicken wings to day for fried chicken and waffles, and the wings will be soaked in buttermilk, and hot sauce for a few hours before hitting the deep fryer.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 27, 2009)

when frying chicken whether a whole bird cut up or wings,I soak in buttermilk ( my homeaid)stuff is to spendy to buy-soak and throw away-anyhow I don't wash mine off-helps to hold the dry ingredients on the pieces.the buttermilk isn't a brine-just a soak to tenderize the bird pieces-I brine day before rince and buttermilk bath for a hour or so.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 27, 2009)

thats how I do it for frying,  right out of the buttermilk marinade(that also has 2 eggs, and hot sauce), and inot a brown paper bag where the seasoned flour is.  a few shakes, and then into the fryer.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 27, 2009)

I just did my first smoked chicken that was marinaded in buttermilk and a few other things thanks to a post by chisoxjim which required rinsing them so I did before rubbing.
Extremely tasty smoked chicken and the buttermilk gave it an unexpected delicious flavor.


----------

